# Tyson



## JDenz (Aug 29, 2003)

Mike Tyson has officially signed with the K-1 organization.  This should bring alot more mainstream interest to K-1.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 29, 2003)

It will be fun to watch Iron Mike scrap in those K1 matches, no doubt about that. The Tyson circus side-show moves to the K1 circuit...


----------



## JDenz (Aug 29, 2003)

The article I read said he might just be in boxing matches so I am not sure how much  K-1 style fighting he will be doing.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9897


----------



## Posiview (Aug 29, 2003)

I feel nothing but sincere pity for Mike Tyson.

The guy had nobody to keep him in check, grounded and, most importantly, he had no real friends.

I predict an early death.


----------



## pknox (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Mike Tyson has officially signed with the K-1 organization.  This should bring alot more mainstream interest to K-1. *



JDenz:

Where did you see that?  Last I heard both sides were still negotiating.


----------



## pknox (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *I feel nothing but sincere pity for Mike Tyson.
> 
> The guy had nobody to keep him in check, grounded and, most importantly, he had no real friends.
> ...



True.   As soon as Cus Damato died, and Tyson took up with Don King, his troubles intensified.

And to make things even more unfortunate, I predict that it will most likely be by his own hand.  Pretty much all of the signs are there.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 1, 2003)

Check out Sherdog or ADCC news


----------

